# 56 gallon, finished product!



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry for the shakiness, I was using a cell phone to record it. Cell phone pictures come out too blurry! Hope you like it!!!​
Here's the tank before





And after =D




​
Some of the plants are shrinking and the leaves are wilting a little bit, but I ordered a new lighting system that should fix that problem =D. It would have already came in the mail if the bulbs wouldn't keep breaking during shipping!


----------



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

Wow, what a difference. It looks really nice! I really like that piece of wood.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What did you use for the edgeing?


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

A couple of "sand banks" from drfostersmith.com


----------

